# Hound Dog



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey you guys. I currently rent a home and am not supposed to have dogs or else I would put the time in to train this dog and make it my own. We have been fostering different dogs from a no kill shelter and this one came in. 

I love dogs very much. I would absolutely pay whatever the lady is asking for her if I could but the reality is I just cant right now. 
I'm pretty sure she is spayed. I know she has all of her health checkups in check. The lady makes sure the dogs have everything health wise in order for the dogs to go to a new home for the best chance of success. 

We have fostered four dogs before her and four dogs have gone back to sitting in a kennel being let out once a day (some have found new homes also). My hope is someone here has room for another hound this dog could learn from or someone is simply looking for a new dog. I really hate to think that this puppy is going to go back to sitting in a kennel. She is the longest sitting dog in the shelter nobody has taken in. 😥 If you are interested in this dog, please let me know and I can get you the lady's information to buy this dog.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I am watching her do laps around my tree in the back yard with a ball in her mouth. Such a cool dog.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sneak a **** back there and see if she'll chase it up that tree. Might get some takers if she does. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

If only I could find me a ****. 

Anyways. Long story short, the dog became my dog for the time being. I paid for her and have her papers. 

I have even offered to pay half of the adoption costs for the right owner to come through.

She is current on vax and rabies. She doesn't have ovaries anymore. Or whatever they do but she is fixed. 

I just dont want to get kicked out of my place. 🤞 for a good owner to come through.

She is a coonhound.

Some lady responded to my ad saying she thought the dog, Remi would be a great companion to her disabled husband and she wanted an inside dog that got along with two cats. 

Yeah no.

If you have never owned a hound, this dog is the coolest dog I have come across. Her nose literally takes her places. Wherever she goes she is just a smelling away. It's like she cant help herself but to smell, constantly. Such a good dog.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck finding her a forever home. I gotta say though, willingly violating your lease by bringing in foster dogs is a crap thing to do.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I agree whole heartedly.
But there are surrounding circumstances as to why we have fostered the dogs that I cannot mention here. Once she finds a home, we dont have to foster any more. We had to foster them for less than 2 months total.

FWIW, as soon as we have our own place, I will not only foster the dogs, I will own my dogs.

Two dogs, two llamas and a bunch of rose bushes around all windows. 👍👌


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

olibooger said:


> I agree whole heartedly.
> But there are surrounding circumstances as to why we have fostered the dogs that I cannot mention here. Once she finds a home, we dont have to foster any more. We had to foster them for less than 2 months total.
> 
> FWIW, as soon as we have our own place, I will not only foster the dogs, I will own my dogs.
> ...


+1


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

We found her a good home. Someone with a german shepherd who used to have a hound dog took her. I'm a little heartbroken but it's for the best.
Just wanted to follow up. 
Case closed. 👍👌


----------

